# eclipse sysout-vorschläge doppelt



## dvid85 (11. Apr 2009)

wenn ich in eclips sysout, oder kürzer syso schreibe und ctrl+space (mac) drücke
kommt der vorschlag fürs System.out.println() doppelt, d.h. ich muss erst eines davon auswählen und er schreibts nicht sofort hin.

das nervt!

weiß jemand woran es liegen kann und wo man es ändern kann? 

ps:hab 2 eclipse-versionen installert


----------



## dvid85 (11. Apr 2009)

ok, ich habs jetzt.

bei Preferences -> Java -> Editor -> Content Assign -> Advanced

habe ich 
-Template Proposals // das sind u.a. diese sysout vorschläge
und 
-Template Proposals (Focused)

aktiv. hab das fucused jetzt enabled. 

man kann da übrigens auch die hierarchie setzen. lohnt sich vielleicht für den einen oder anderen da mal vorbei zu schauen


----------

